# Template Organisation



## emilio_n (May 11, 2021)

Hi there!
This topic has been covered before, but I want to know how you are organizing your templates lately. Finally, I have decided to switch from Logic to Studio One and I have to start designing my template.
I think I'll create the template with one instrument per track with all the articulations to take advantage of the sound variations and articulations functionality of Babylonwaves.
My question arises whether to organize the template based on the different libraries that I have or on the different sections of instruments. Perhaps the second option makes more sense, but on the other hand, it seems more intuitive to have everything organized by library to have the consistency of spaces. What do you do?

Any recommendation from those that you have templates created in S1? Something to keep in mind?


----------



## ennbr (May 11, 2021)

I no longer have a typical template with Studio One I prefer to just drag and drop instruments from the Browser that I've created as .musicloops or you can also save instruments as presets. The net result is quicker load times of my startup projects. I also use Default projects with all of the folders, routing, and some effects on busses like reverbs pre defined. 

This works for me I don't mind the slight delay when I drag an instrument into my project and I can still see all of my libs and instruments listed in the Browser they just don't take any CPU or memory until I drag them into my project.


----------



## emilio_n (May 11, 2021)

ennbr said:


> I no longer have a typical template with Studio One I prefer to just drag and drop instruments from the Browser that I've created as .musicloops or you can also save instruments as presets. The net result is quicker load times of my startup projects. I also use Default projects with all of the folders, routing, and some effects on busses like reverbs pre defined.
> 
> This works for me I don't mind the slight delay when I drag an instrument into my project and I can still see all of my libs and instruments listed in the Browser they just don't take any CPU or memory until I drag them into my project.


I love this approach @ennbr !
Looks more creative and efficient. Could you save the sound variations, track colour or the insert of each instrument in each .musicloops? Could you drag full folders directly?

If I understand you still create a "master" template with your AUX buses and mastering tools. This is correct?


----------



## ennbr (May 11, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Looks more creative and efficient. Could you save the sound variations, track colour or the insert of each instrument in each .musicloops? Could you drag full folders directly?


Yes if I add the Sound Variation before I drag the instrument into Files section of the Browser to save in my template it saves the settings. The only setting that is not saved is any Delay I setup on the track associated with the instrument however with Audio Imperia instruments it will save that delay setting. It does save a color but if I copy it to a Folder/Buss that has predefined empty tracks it will get the Folder/buss color. Yes I can highlight all the instruments in a section of the browser and drag them directly into the project.

Lucas did some videos on setting up a template and there is a topic somewhere on VI-C talking about different points of building a Template in this fashion. 



emilio_n said:


> If I understand you still create a "master" template with your AUX buses and mastering tools. This is correct?


The screen shot with colorized tracks they are actually Busses setup as Folders so all of the instruments that I drag into those folders are automatically routed to the buss as well as colorized


----------



## emilio_n (May 11, 2021)

ennbr said:


> Yes if I add the Sound Variation before I drag the instrument into Files section of the Browser to save in my template it saves the settings. The only setting that is not saved is any Delay I setup on the track associated with the instrument however with Audio Imperia instruments it will save that delay setting. It does save a color but if I copy it to a Folder/Buss that has predefined empty tracks it will get the Folder/buss color. Yes I can highlight all the instruments in a section of the browser and drag them directly into the project.
> 
> Lucas did some videos on setting up a template and there is a topic somewhere on VI-C talking about different points of building a Template in this fashion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your detailed answer.
I discovered yesterday Lucas's videos. Really good information there!
I will search deeply on the forum. Thanks again!


----------



## ennbr (May 11, 2021)

One last thing if you have not used Folders that are also busses can be very handy you create a buss and folder and connect the two using the channel setting


----------



## emilio_n (May 11, 2021)

ennbr said:


> One last thing if you have not used Folders that are also busses can be very handy you create a buss and folder and connect the two using the channel setting


Cool!
I will need weeks to have everything saved but I guess is just start step by step!


----------



## mybadmemory (May 11, 2021)

I used to have it organized by section but for me, having so many options for every sound only lead to a paralysis of choice. I got stuck in evaluating which sound was the best possible match for every line. And after that I got stuck in trying to have them all sound as if they were in the same room.

I changed to have it organized by library instead. Always start with BBCSO as my base, and only really reach of it when something really doesn’t work. Keeps me from evaluating sounds and trying to match spaces, and has me actually do some writing instead. 

I do believe however, that if you already in the setup of the template did a hard selection of which sounds to actually include for each section, and also did all of the room matching up front, that the section based structure might make more sense.


----------

